# apple tv avec disque dur intégré



## actanc (26 Septembre 2013)

bonjour
j'ai une apple tv avec disque dur intégré. on m'a volé l'an dernier mon macbook qui était synchronisé avec l'apple tv.
toutes mes photos sont donc sauvegardées sur l'apple tv
savez vous comment procéder à une synchro avec mon nouveau mac sans perdre mes photos ( c'est mon dernier espace de stockage de ces photos) 

est il possible par exemple de brancher en usb l'apple tv sur le mac?

merci de vos réponses

a plus


----------



## nifex (26 Septembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas que l'apple tv ai un disque dur...

Les fichiers que tu voyais sur ton apple tv était soit lu directement depuis ton portable, soit télécharger depuis internet, mais rien n'est stocké sur l'Apple TV...


----------



## Ibiscus (26 Septembre 2013)

Mais si, l'Apple TV première génération avait un DD de 160 Go et pouvait être autonome ou lire en streaming.

Effectivement toute synchronisation est dangereuse, j'en ai fait la désagréable expérience avec in iPod Touch, ayant laissé ouvert un deuxième library iPhoto, lorsque j'ai branché l'iPod toutes les photos synchronisées avec la 1ère library ont été effacées. Dans ce cas ce n'était pas trop grave.

Pour en revenir à ton problème il faut surement bien réfléchir avant tout branchement. Comme les Apple TV n'avait pas vocation a servir de sauvegarde il se peut que ce que tu veux faire ne soit pas directement prévu par Apple.


----------



## nifex (26 Septembre 2013)

Ibiscus a dit:


> Mais si, l'Apple TV première génération avait un DD de 160 Go et pouvait être autonome ou lire en streaming.



OK merci c'est bon à savoir. Dommage qu'ils aient supprimé cela dans les versions suivantes.


----------



## actanc (26 Septembre 2013)

merci de tes indications

donc selon toi pas moyen de récupérer les photos de l'apple tv même si justement l'intéret était d'avoir un disque dur donc une autonomie?


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

Hello

après qques recherches rapides sur la toile, qui semblent toutes arriver à la même conclusion: "non, l'&#63743;tv n'est pas un medium de stockage, tu l'as dans l'os "... il semblerait qu'il y ait une possibilité, en passant par cyberduck et le protocole ftp

lecture (clic)

j'espère que cela te sauvera la mise

tiens nous au jus

edit: il est probable que le service ftp ne soit pas accessible en l'état. Auquel cas, il faudra passer par une clé usb bootable qui modifiera l'Os (lecture clic aussi)


----------



## Ibiscus (26 Septembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé 3 pistes :
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/recuperer-photos-l-apple-tv-synchronisation-289835.html

Ou
Cloner le disque dur de l'Apple Tv

ou encore :
How to Recover Data from Apple TV

Pour toutes les solutions il faut arriver à lire et cloner le DD sans passer par iTunes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------

Encore de la lecture si tu veux passer par "SSH" :
plus loin avec AppleTV

Donc les solutions existes, mais elles ne sont pas simples. Personnellement je ne serai pas ou niveau pour les appliquer. J'aurai essayé la solution de mettre le DD dans un boîtier USB, mais cela dépend de ta débrouillardise pour démonter l'apple TV et ton degré de connaissance pour l'utilisation du terminal.
Pense à utiliser Times machine pour tes prochaines sauvegardes ;-)


----------



## actanc (26 Septembre 2013)

merci beaucoup je vais tester ou passer par un pote a qui ça parle
j'avais fait le time machine mais le disque dur m'a également été piqué....
les tofs sont aussi sur mon ipod classic mais elles étaient en copie image et pas moyen de les récupérer...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

bonjour,

c'est pour cela que l'on ne doit JAMAIS laisser le disque de sauvegarde à proximité de l'ordinateur dont il contient la sauvegarde. 
bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Ibiscus (28 Septembre 2013)

Ah bon et comment tu fais en pratique par exemple avec Time Machine ?


----------

